# job I am going to wednesday the 6th



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

This will be exciting :blink:

Pics from the office:




















Im going there to install a circuit to a detached structure... oh boy.

~Matt


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Did someone have a sale on tandem breakers?:laughing:


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

Circuit labels look like a RANSOM note.

What's a "Refig"?


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

First glance it looked like a mobile home panel. Then saw there was no main on the panel. 

Looking at the bottom picture I would hate to see what's behind the cover on the top panel. 

Have fun with that one bud.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice! Only 4 manufacturers of breakers. Lets see, Square D Homeline, Murray AFCI, Cutler Hammer and I can't quite make out the other. Lovely. Where is the main distance wise from the MLO panel?


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like 
GE, CH, Murry, Homeline and ITE.

Did you know most if not all manuf. will not warranty the panel if other brands are installed. This is like the other thread, using whatever wire you have, green for hots, this is whatever breaker you have...geez what a mess


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

In the second pic, would you agree with my statement to the customer that the bus tap is unsafe and the panel should be changed?

~Matt


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

i dont like it. but why do you think someone tapped the bus and did not use a breaker? i have had breakers fail on that type of buss bars also being aluminum, i would change it to something better, a real Sq D or CH panel. If the panel didnt come with the lugs, then they are NOT to be there. UL listing is busted.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Is the 2nd picture indoors? 



TOOL_5150 said:


> This will be exciting :blink:
> 
> Pics from the office:
> 
> ...


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

looks like a Rain Tight Panel..


----------



## acmax (Apr 20, 2009)

Up in NY/NJ that is whats considered a Rueb Goldburg Special.Kinda like tring hard but hardly tring.Be safe , if you see that at a panel you can be sure that the harder places to reach are a nightmare.Although it looks like typical NC work in the area I 'am working.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> ~Matt


I guess having a tool to actually _cut _wire isn't necessary for hack work.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You guys gotta stop posting pics of my work. It's making me look bad. :whistling2:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You guys gotta stop posting pics of my work. It's making me look bad. :whistling2:


Well, we didn't want to name any names, but, "Hack" and "Peter" *do *kinda go together....... :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Well, we didn't want to name any names, but, "Hack" and "Peter" *do *kinda go together....... :laughing:


Yup, just like peanut butter and jelly. I'm completely incapable of doing a job correctly. :no:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You guys gotta stop posting pics of my work. It's making me look bad. :whistling2:


Peter.. what state are you in or do you live a gypsy lifestyle and belong to a "Travelers" group and go from state to state doing work for homeowners who need a driveway sealed. :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Peter.. what state are you in or do you live a gypsy lifestyle and belong to a "Travelers" group and go from state to state doing work for homeowners who need a driveway sealed. :laughing:


All you need to know is that where there's hack work to be done, I'm there doing it. :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> All you need to know is that where there's hack work to be done, I'm there doing it. :thumbsup:


 :laughing: :lol:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> You guys gotta stop posting pics of my work. It's making me look bad. :whistling2:


 :laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I guess having a tool to actually _cut _wire isn't necessary for hack work.


 Yea, that panel looks like ass.


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Peter D said:


> You guys gotta stop posting pics of my work. It's making me look bad. :whistling2:


You guys keep harping on Peter and I may have to quit hiring him to hack at my house:excl:


----------



## redbeard43 (Mar 20, 2009)

the 2nd pic has the pig tail swine flu


----------



## Benaround (May 5, 2009)

Matt,

You may want to undo the regrounded neutral also !!

Frank


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

well turns out the homeowner is new, and recently had a home inspection, and has a home warranty - so our job has been postponed, and im probably not going to get to do the service upgrade either... oh well. Ill post back if anything interesting happens.


~Matt


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Hmm... the bedroom circuit is on an AFCI but the "smoke detector" circuit is not. Either there's no smoke detector outlets in the bedrooms (doubtful) or someone screwed up!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

erics37 said:


> Hmm... the bedroom circuit is on an AFCI but the "smoke detector" circuit is not. Either there's no smoke detector outlets in the bedrooms (doubtful) or someone screwed up!


 
Some jurisdictions have amended the NEC to allow smokes to be non-AFCI, or actually _require _them to be non-AFCI.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

take your time. cause that is crap


----------

